# بتر ساق الشيخ أبوإسحاق الحويني بسبب السكري



## Critic (21 مايو 2012)

علم "اليوم السابع" أن الشيخ أبو إسحاق الحوينى، بترت ساقه اليوم بسبب مضاعفات مرض السكر، وقال مصدر لـ"اليوم السابع" إن الحوينى خرج اليوم من غرفة الرعاية الخاصة للغرفة العادية.

وأضاف المصدر، إن ما يعانيه الشيخ ناتج عن إصابته بمرض السكر، والذى سبق أن سافر للعلاج منه فى العام الماضى بألمانيا. وأوضح المصدر أن الدكتور أحمد حسن صبرى، الطبيب المعالج للشيخ أبو إسحق الحوينى، سيعرض الحالة الصحية بشكل تفصيلى فى مداخلة هاتفية فى تمام الساعة الثامنة، مساء اليوم، مع الإعلامى خالد عبد الله بقناة الناس.

اليوم السابع


----------



## Critic (21 مايو 2012)

ربنا يشفيه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 مايو 2012)

نحن  لانفرح ابدا فى مصائب الاخرين الرب يساعده ويشفى جميع المرضى


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2012)

ربنا يشفيه


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يشفيك يا شيخ الحويني وتقوم وترجع لأسرتك والعائلة ، ربنا يباركك..*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2012)

*نتمنى له حياة موفورة بالصحة والعافيه.
*​


----------



## zezza (21 مايو 2012)

*يا ربى شئ صعب كتيييييييييير 
ربنا يشفيه و يخفف عنه *


----------



## fouad78 (21 مايو 2012)

تمنياتي له بالشفاء العاجل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مايو 2012)

*يا الهى ..
ربنا يشفيه ويشفى كل مريض *


----------



## القسيس محمد (21 مايو 2012)

*بجد انصدمت عندما رايت الموضوع
ربنا يشفيه ولا يحدث عنده مضاعفات اخرى
ويتمم شفائه على خير *​


----------



## SALVATION (21 مايو 2012)

ربنا يصبره على ما اصابة
ويشفية من المرض​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 مايو 2012)

الرب يشفيه ويشفي جميع المرضى - شكرا على الخبر يا كريتك


----------



## grges monir (21 مايو 2012)

المرض مؤلم
ربنا  يقوى جميع المرضى


----------



## عمادفايز (21 مايو 2012)

*المسيح قادر على كل شىء " بس انا عاوز اعرف حاجة ايه اللى وداك عند الالمان الكفرة ؟" ​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2012)

ربنا يشفيه يارب


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2012)

يا ساتر يارب

ربنا يقويه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يشفيك يا شيخ
صدقونى بجد زعلت عليه

حاجة صعبة أوى 
بتر الساق ديه

يا ساتر يارب​*


----------



## BITAR (22 مايو 2012)

*انا الرب شافيك
**خر15 : 26*
*الف سلامه وربنا يكمل شفائك على خير *​


----------



## Bent el Massih (22 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يشفيه*


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يشفيه *​


----------



## sam176 (22 مايو 2012)

اعتقد ان من يتمنون الشفاء لهذا الانسان مبالغون جدا فى التعبير عن هذا لاظهار كم هم مسيحيون حقيقيون يتمنون لخير حتى لاعداءهم 

لكنى ارى ان هذا جزء من مشكلتنا كمسيحى الشرق و و اننا كمسلميها مليئين بالنفاق والمرائيه الدينيه 

كم ممن تمنوا وصلوا لهذا الانسان صلوا و تمنوا لشفاء لالاف المرضى المسحيين
اعتقد انهم لم يصلوا لا لشفاء هذا الانسان و لا لغيره و حتى لا لانفسهم
لاننسى ان بسبب هذا الانسان و تعاليمه هلك و سيهلك الالاف و هو ايضا من تمنى و شجع على اغتصاب و استعباد البشر ممن يمكن ان يكون ابنى و زوجتى منهم

ان التعليق الحكيم لمثل تلك الاخبار هو اننا نطلب ان تتم مشيئة الله للجميع
لا ان نتسابق فى النفاق او اظهار اخلاق لا يتحلى بها الا القديسين
يجب ان نكون حقيقيين فى افكارنا و ارائنا و الا نكون مخادعيين
be real and not fake


----------



## SALVATION (22 مايو 2012)

sam176 قال:


> اعتقد ان من يتمنون الشفاء لهذا الانسان مبالغون جدا فى التعبير عن هذا لاظهار كم هم مسيحيون حقيقيون يتمنون لخير حتى لاعداءهم
> 
> لكنى ارى ان هذا جزء من مشكلتنا كمسيحى الشرق و و اننا كمسلميها مليئين بالنفاق والمرائيه الدينيه
> 
> ...


 
نحن لا نكره اشخاص بعينهم معركتنا ليست مع بشر معركتنا مع ابليس هو من يغوى  ويدعوا الناس الى الهلاك
وتذكر ان المسيحية هى المحبة 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مايو 2012)

sam176 قال:


> اعتقد ان من يتمنون الشفاء لهذا الانسان مبالغون جدا فى التعبير عن هذا لاظهار كم هم مسيحيون حقيقيون يتمنون لخير حتى لاعداءهم
> 
> لكنى ارى ان هذا جزء من مشكلتنا كمسيحى الشرق و و اننا كمسلميها مليئين بالنفاق والمرائيه الدينيه
> 
> ...


*الاخ  sam176  لو كنت مسلم هتكون معذور من كلامك ده لان كتير بنشوف ردود فيها شماته على اى حادث يخص مسيحيين وده عادى عند مسلمين كتير
ولو مسيحى تبقى محتاج تقرا عن المسيحيه علشان تعرف ان ردودنا دى مش راجعه لنفاق احنا مش محتاجينه ولا هنجنى من وراه شىء هنا
كلمة الله واضحة جداً ، و تقول لا تشمتوا بعدوكم إذا سقط 
( أمثال 24: 17-18 ) 
17 لا تفرح بسقوط عدوك ولا يبتهج قلبك اذا عثر. 
18 لئلا يرى الرب ويسوء ذلك في عينيه فيرد عنه غضبه. 
19 لا تغر من الاشرار ولا تحسد الاثمة. 
20 لانه لا يكون ثواب للاشرار.سراج الاثمة ينطفئ 

و لا تشمتوا بالناس البسطاء و السذّج و المساكين و الفقراء ، لأن كلمة الله فتقول

 مزمور 40 
1 طوبى للذي ينظر الى المسكين.في يوم الشر ينجيه الرب ويحييه.يغتبط في الارض ولا يسلمه الى مرام اعدائه


فالمكافأة ان الرب لن يسلمه لمرام اعدائه 


و السيد المسيح قال : « كل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم ، افعلوا أنتم أيضاً هكذا بهم» 


هل لو كنت بموضع ضعف تحب أن يشمت بك الناس و يسخروا منك !! 
و تأكد أنك لو كنت تتبع تعاليم الرب ، فالرب لن يترك من يشمت بك و لكن لا تنتقم لنفسك 

بل اترك الرب يعمل لانه كلمة الله تقول في رسالة رومية : 
 رومية 12:19 « لا تنتقموا لانفسكم ايها الاحباء بل اعطوا مكانا للغضب.لانه مكتوب لي النقمة انا اجازي يقول الرب »

 « حقكم المشروع ان تغضبوا و تدافعوا عن أنفسكم و لكن لا تنتقموا بصورة حاقدة و كيدية ، لأن الله هو من سيأخذ حقكم و كونوا على ثقة بهذا الأمر» 
فاذا كنت متوقع مننا ردود شماته من نوعية احسن ويستاهل ووووو
لا يا عزيزى مش هتلاقى مسيحى حقيقى وفاهم رسالة المسيح كويس هيقول كده ابداااااا*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 مايو 2012)

*ربما بتر الطرف للإنسان أصعب من الموت نفسه *
*وفعلاً لن نفرح وأساساً لن نستفيد شيئاً لا إذا مرض ولا إذا قطعت أطرافه ، ولكني أتعجب من أن يتطور السكري معه إلى هذا الحد ، فالسكري لا يصل إلى هذه المراحل إلا بجهل طبي فادح وسوء متابعة للنفس !!!!*

*وأرجو للشيخ مع رجائي بشفائه أن يراجع نفسه من ناحية الإعجاز العلمي بالشفاء فحتماً هو يأكل من الأغذية التي قال فيها رسول المسلمين أن فيها شفاء كامل لكل الأمراض ، لكنها كما يبدو لا تقدم ولا تؤخر .*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 مايو 2012)

sam176 قال:


> اعتقد ان من يتمنون الشفاء لهذا الانسان مبالغون جدا فى التعبير عن هذا لاظهار كم هم مسيحيون حقيقيون يتمنون لخير حتى لاعداءهم
> 
> لكنى ارى ان هذا جزء من مشكلتنا كمسيحى الشرق و و اننا كمسلميها مليئين بالنفاق والمرائيه الدينيه
> 
> ...




نفاق !!!! أنا أسفة بس حضرتك تعرف ايه عننا عشان تقرر اننا بننافق ولا نرائى ؟؟ عرفت ببواطن البشر و نواياهم امتى و ازاى و فين ؟؟؟ و مين فينا ملزم يكتب كلمة ربنا يشفيه .. حضرتك ناسى اننا هنا شخصيات افتراضية .. يعنى اللى عايز يقول حاجة هيقولها ولا حرج عليه !!
و حضرتك تعرف ايه برضه عن بتر ساق و ان انسان يعيش عاجز !! صدقنى الراجل دة لو كان ملحد ولا حتى بوذى كنا هنصليله نفس الصلاة و نتمناله ان ربنا يعينه على المصيبة اللى هو فيها ...


----------



## القسيس محمد (22 مايو 2012)

sam176 قال:


> اعتقد ان من يتمنون الشفاء لهذا الانسان مبالغون جدا فى التعبير عن هذا لاظهار كم هم مسيحيون حقيقيون يتمنون لخير حتى لاعداءهم
> 
> لكنى ارى ان هذا جزء من مشكلتنا كمسيحى الشرق و و اننا كمسلميها مليئين بالنفاق والمرائيه الدينيه
> 
> ...




*حبيبى 
اتمنى لك انت ايضا الشفاء العاجل
فانت محتاج بالفعل للعلاج
ولكن علاجك عند الرب يسوع
آمين 
*​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (22 مايو 2012)

ربنا يكون معاه و يشفيه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2012)

sam176 قال:


> اعتقد ان من يتمنون الشفاء لهذا الانسان مبالغون جدا فى التعبير عن هذا لاظهار كم هم مسيحيون حقيقيون يتمنون لخير حتى لاعداءهم
> 
> لكنى ارى ان هذا جزء من مشكلتنا كمسيحى الشرق و و اننا كمسلميها مليئين بالنفاق والمرائيه الدينيه
> 
> ...



*إحنا بنتمنى له الشفاء قبل ما يموت و يروح النااااااااااااااااااااار
فهمت 
إحنا قلبنا عليه

و بعدين إحنا أصلا نزعل منه ليه
الراجل صريح و بيقول ما يؤمن بيه
مش بيدلس زى شيوخ كتييييييييييييير

شوف تصريحاته بتاعة إرضاع الكبير
و سن زواج عائشة

الراجل واضح 
و عشان كدة أنا بأحترمه*


----------



## sam176 (22 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *حبيبى
> اتمنى لك انت ايضا الشفاء العاجل
> فانت محتاج بالفعل للعلاج
> ولكن علاجك عند الرب يسوع
> ...



معلهش يا جماعه انا اسف اصلى بقى لى عمر طويل بره مصر و بفكر بطريقه مختلفه شويه

الموضوع بالنسبه لى و لا حب و لا كره هو يعنى الانسان يا يحب يا يكره مفيش حاجة تالته يعنى
يعنى انا لازم اتمنى للحوينى الشفى ؟ يا اتمنى  له الموت ؟ 

ممكن حاجه تالته انى اتمنى له مشيئه ربنا تتم فيه وتتم فى انا كمان

مش لازم يعنى اكون بكرهه و مش لازم احبه برضه

ومش لازم اعمل دراما واولع شمع و اندر لو ربنا شفاه عشان اثبت انى كويس و طيب و احسن من الشيوخ اللى بيدعوا علينا

هو انسان شرير لا شك فى هذا و مش مضحوك عليه بل هو من يضحك على الكثيرين و نتمنى ان يريح الله الناس من شر افكاره

و اعلم من سيذكر والى انصنا المضطهد للقديسين الذى سفك دمه على اسم المسيح اخيرا فلا احد بعيد عن رحمه و نور المسيح لكنى اذكر ان الكنيسه طالما صلت من اجل اناس اشرار ليريح العالم منهم والسادات ليس ببعيد عنا

انا اصلا من شبرا وفخور جدا بده يعنى عمرى ما حد اضطهدنى عشان انا مسيحى و رغم انى كنت بسمع عن الاضهاد بس عمرى ماشفته شبرا بقى 
و عشان كده عمر ماكان عندى سبب يخلينى اكره اى  مسلم 
انا مش هطول اكتر من كده لاعك 
بس اللى صلى و اتمنى بجد الشفاء للحوينى و اتمنى لى ان الرب يسوع يشفي قلبى 
ان فعلا يصلى بجد من اجلى مش كيبورد بس

اخيرا اكرر ان افضل ما فى مصر من تحضر و علم هم الاقباط الا اننا لم نسلم تماما من عدوى  امراض مسلميها من مرائيه و نفاق و غيره

و القاعده انو اخى فى الانسانيه فياترى ليه نسينا افريقيا و مرضاها ومرضى الايدز و معوقى الحروب و غيره يعنى محدش بيحط كلمتين ليهم كده عشان ربنا ياخد بايهم  

انا اسف مره اخرى بس لازم الناس تختلف طالما مش فى العقيده و الايمان يبقى كل شئ قابل للنقاش


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يخفف عنك الامك يا شيخ حوينى *​


----------



## sam176 (22 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> نفاق !!!! أنا أسفة بس حضرتك تعرف ايه عننا عشان تقرر اننا بننافق ولا نرائى ؟؟ عرفت ببواطن البشر و نواياهم امتى و ازاى و فين ؟؟؟ و مين فينا ملزم يكتب كلمة ربنا يشفيه .. حضرتك ناسى اننا هنا شخصيات افتراضية .. يعنى اللى عايز يقول حاجة هيقولها ولا حرج عليه !!
> و حضرتك تعرف ايه برضه عن بتر ساق و ان انسان يعيش عاجز !! صدقنى الراجل دة لو كان ملحد ولا حتى بوذى كنا هنصليله نفس الصلاة و نتمناله ان ربنا يعينه على المصيبة اللى هو فيها ...



شئ اخير للى علق و قال 
الراجل دة لو كان ملحد ولا حتى بوذى كنا هنصليله
الملحد و البوذى ياجماعه دول اكثر انسانيه و رحمه من هؤلاء الارهابيين
الملحد و البوذى فعلا يستحقوا صلاتنا لكى يعرفهم الرب الهنا نفسه
"  الراجل دة لو كان ملحد ولا حتى بوذى كنا هنصليله "
الكبرياء و التعالى فى وصف  من من يعطى ثروته كلها للفقراء و جايز  ممن استفاد من عطاياه  ومنحه حد هنا زى بيل جيتس و وارن بيفت اللذين هم ملحدون

انا متابع للمنتدى منذ النشاءة و سجلت من ٣ سنين لم اشارك سوى ب ٧٣تعليق فى ٣ سنين يعنى فقط ١٠ تعليق فى السنه
يعنى مش غاوى كلام الا اذا كنت حاسس ان ممكن افيد حد 
هارجع احتفظ براى لنفسى و يا دار مادخلك شر
 ساظل متابع للمنتدى دايما ولكن كزائر فقط منذ الان فالمنتدى  مدرسه تعليميه به الكثير من القديسين و المعلمين  لا استطيع ان اتوقف عن التعلم فيه


----------



## KARMA777 (22 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يشفيه ويهديه وجميع المسلمين 
امين
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مايو 2012)

sam176 قال:


> معلهش يا جماعه انا اسف اصلى بقى لى عمر طويل بره مصر و بفكر بطريقه مختلفه شويه
> 
> الموضوع بالنسبه لى و لا حب و لا كره هو يعنى الانسان يا يحب يا يكره مفيش حاجة تالته يعنى
> يعنى انا لازم اتمنى للحوينى الشفى ؟ يا اتمنى له الموت ؟
> ...


*وانا كامسلم مش هازعل من كلامك على شيخ مسلم ايا كانت افكاره و اتجاهاته*
*عارف ليه *
*لانك صــــــــــــادق مع نفسك*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مايو 2012)

sam176 قال:


> اعتقد ان من يتمنون الشفاء لهذا الانسان مبالغون جدا فى التعبير عن هذا لاظهار كم هم مسيحيون حقيقيون يتمنون لخير حتى لاعداءهم
> 
> لكنى ارى ان هذا جزء من مشكلتنا كمسيحى الشرق و و اننا كمسلميها مليئين بالنفاق والمرائيه الدينيه
> 
> ...


*
ولماذا لا يتشبه الإنسان بخالقه الذى طالبنا بأن نسامح غيرنا مثلما سامحنا هو ونحن بعد خطاة !!!

ولماذا لا نتشبه بالقديسين الذين غلبوا شيطان الحقد والكراهية !!!!!!!!!!!

+++ الواقعية ليست هى البقاء فى القاع ، هذه تكون واقعية مشتقة من فعل  "يقع" ، أى يسقط :flowers:

+++ ومعلش بقى على الصراحة الزايدة 

*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (22 مايو 2012)

*هو لسة شاف حاجة
هذا عقاب بسيط علي الارض وفي أنتظار عقاب جهنم الاشد جزاء خداعة للناس وكسبة للمال بالدجل الديني وتحريضة للكراهية والعنف​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (22 مايو 2012)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *هو لسة شاف حاجة
> هذا عقاب بسيط علي الارض وفي أنتظار عقاب جهنم الاشد جزاء خداعة للناس وكسبة للمال بالدجل الديني وتحريضة للكراهية والعنف​*


*مين عرفك ان ده عقااااااب ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 مايو 2012)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *هو لسة شاف حاجة
> هذا عقاب بسيط علي الارض وفي أنتظار عقاب جهنم الاشد جزاء خداعة للناس وكسبة للمال بالدجل الديني وتحريضة للكراهية والعنف​*



*
مش صح يا كوبتك
مش يصح نحلل مصائب الناس ونرميها على ربنا ونقوله تستاهل عشان انت عملت وعملت
مينفعش نشمت فى غيرنا ونقوله  ولسه هتشوف مش ده الا اتعلمناه من انجيلنا ياغالى*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *وانا كامسلم مش هازعل من كلامك على شيخ مسلم ايا كانت افكاره و اتجاهاته*
> *عارف ليه *
> *لانك صــــــــــــادق مع نفسك*​


*متى ستفهم أننا - وبكل صدق - لا نكره فيكم إنسانكم ؟؟ بل نحبكم جداً .*
*فأنا شخص أعلم أنه ليس لي أي ثواب على أي من بشاراتي ومع ذلك أترك دراستي وأدخل للإجابة على التساؤلات على الخاص ومتابعة مواضيعي على العام بدافع وحيد هو أنني أحبكم .*
*لا نكره فيكم سوى تشوه إنسانكم الداخلي ، نسعى لتقويمه بالمسيح يسوع .*

*لك كل المحبة ، وأرجو ألا تعتبرني كاذباً مع نفسي بعد كل ذلك ^_^ .*


----------



## Eva Maria (22 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *وانا كامسلم مش هازعل من كلامك على شيخ مسلم ايا كانت افكاره و اتجاهاته*
> *عارف ليه *
> *لانك صــــــــــــادق مع نفسك*​


*
على أساس أن الأخوة ليسوا صادقين مع انفسهم !!


ربنا يسامحك
يا زميلي هذه المحبة التي لا تصدقها لا يفهمها احد سوى من ملأ قلبه بنعمة الروح القدس

من سلم روحه للمسيح وأطاع وصاياه بمحبه وبخضوع ودون أي شرط

لكن أنت لا يمكنك أن تفهم, ليس الان ......

ما هي هذه المحبة*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 مايو 2012)

اتمنى الشفاء للشيخ الحويني وعودته سالما لاهله واحبائه، فنحن بشر قبل كل شيء، نفرح لسعادة الآخرين ونحزن لحزنهم.

الاخ سام والاخ ياسر: لا اريد ان ازايد عليكم فانا واثق بانكم لا تتمنون الشر لانسان، لكن لكل مقام مقال يا اخوة، فنحن هنا بصدد الكلام عن حالة الشيخ الصحية، فلو اردتم نقاش فكره فالمواضيع تملؤ المنتدى ولا مانع من ان تزيدوا من الشعر فيها بيتا.

نصلي ان يلمس المسيح بنوره قلب كل انسان، كما للحويني كذلك لياسر. على فكرة يا اخ ياسر، انت بقالك زمان معانا في المنتدى، مش ناوي تخزي الشيطان وتبقى مسيحي ( ^_^)

مسائكم سعيد


----------



## elamer1000 (22 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يشفيه*​

*+++*​​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مايو 2012)

*إقتباس من الأخ سامى : ((و مش مضحوك عليه بل هو من يضحك على الكثيرين و نتمنى ان يريح الله الناس من شر افكاره))

+++ لا يا أخى الحبيب ، هو مضحوك عليه ، الشيطان ضحك عليه ، والشيطان يستخدمه ليضحك على الناس 

+++ وحتى لو مات -نتمنى له التوبة أولاً- فذلك لن يغير شيئاً ، إذ ما زال الشيطان موجوداً ، وسيضحك على غيره ويستخدمه بنفس الطريقة

++++++ عدونا الوحيد هو إبليس ، مثلما قال الإنجيل : إبليس عدوكم ، أما البشر ، فمجرد أداة يلعب بها الشيطان

+++ وقد سمعت عظة للقديس المتنيح القمص أثناسيوس السريانى ، يقول فيها ما معناه : ليس من العقل أن تغضب على المسدس الذى ينطلق نحوك ، لأن العدو الحقيقى هو الشخص الذى يطلقه عليك ، وليس هذه الأداة الضعيفة المنزوعة الإرادة : [إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين] أى أن الشيطان ، إلههم ، قد أعماهم عن الحق ، فظنوا الشر خيراً

++++ الإنجيل أمرنا بأن نصلى لهم 
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *على أساس أن الأخوة ليسوا صادقين مع انفسهم !!*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يسامحك*
> ...


*هو صادق مع نفسه بالنسبة لفكرى انا*

*ففكرى يقول ان من يتمنى الشر لى فلن*
*ابتسم فى وجهه فما بالك فى من يهاجمنى فى عقيدتى ! ساتمنى ان يصمت او يصمته*
*الله .. واضعف الايمان لو حدث له شئ فلن*
*اعلق بل سالتزم الصمت حتى لا اشمت فيه*

*وكما تعلمين عندنا فى الاسلام من لطمنى*
*على خدى الايسر فسوف الطشله فى كل وجهه .. فشريعتنا السن بالسن و العين بالعين*
*مع كامل احترامى للمحبة المسيحية فهى لمن يستحق فقط .. وفى رأيي الشيخ*
*لا يستحق محبتكم المتمثلة فى رغبتكم له بالشفاء *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2012)

عجبت لك يا ياسر، الكرة والفكر العدواني ملأ قلبك وفكرك، لدرجة أنك ترى أن المحبة للعدو شيء غير منطقي بل ولا تصدق عينيك!!

يعني انا مثلا مثلا مثلا، لو شفت واحدة محجبة كبيرة في المترو مش هاقوم لها واقول عشان دول بيقولوا على الإنجيل محرف؟ او المسيح مش الله!!!

نقي فكرك وقلبك!


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عجبت لك يا ياسر، الكرة والفكر العدواني ملأ قلبك وفكرك، لدرجة أنك ترى أن المحبة للعدو شيء غير منطقي بل ولا تصدق عينيك!!
> 
> يعني انا مثلا مثلا مثلا، لو شفت واحدة محجبة كبيرة في المترو مش هاقوم لها واقول عشان دول بيقولوا على الإنجيل محرف؟ او المسيح مش الله!!!
> 
> نقي فكرك وقلبك!


*المحبة للعدو هى نفاق بالنسبة لى*
*فهو عدوى فكيف لى ان احبه .. ماهذا التناقض ياربى !!!*

*موضوع المترو دا مثل فاسددددد فاسدددد*
*لان انا اقوم لسيدة مسيحية بل و اكثر و احمل لها شنطة الخضار كمان فى بعض الاحيان*
*فهى انسانة مسالمة لم تفعل لى شيئا*
*بل و العكس صحيح فهناك مسيحيين ماتوا وهم ينقذون احد العمال الذين سقطوا فى بالوعة فهو عمل فى منتهى النبل و الشهامة*

*كل هذا ليس له علاقة بالموضوع .. الموضوع*
*انت تهاجمنى فى اقيم امانة عندى وهى*
*الايمان .. الذى تدفع فيه الروح رخيصة من*
*اجل الثبات عليها للطرفين .. والمشكلة القائمة الان هو ايقاذ مارد الفتنة فى الطرفين*
*فقد كنا نعيش فى سلام فى الماضى بدون*
*ان نفتش فى اوراق الاخر .. فمصر لايجدى*
*معها تبشير بل ان له اثر عكسى .. ربنا*
*يسترها علينا جميعا و يعمل الصالح*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2012)

> *المحبة للعدو هى نفاق بالنسبة لى*


لانك ماتعرفش اصلا المحبة، انت تعرف المعاملة بالمثل، عندك كلمة اسمها محبة، لكن ماتعرفش معناها..



> *فهو عدوى فكيف لى ان احبه .. ماهذا التناقض ياربى !!!*



المحبة لا تجعل آخر عدو لك اصلا، تجعل الشيطان هو العدو الأوحد لكما، هو تأثر به (بالشيطان) فلا تعاديه انت وتترك الشيطان..



> *موضوع المترو دا مثل فاسددددد فاسدددد*
> *لان انا اقوم لسيدة مسيحية بل و اكثر و احمل لها شنطة الخضار كمان فى بعض الاحيان*
> *فهى انسانة مسالمة لم تفعل لى شيئا*


ياسر، بص، لما انا اقول حاجة، اعرف كدا مع نفسك، انك لو معترض عليها ولو حتى جواك يبقى انت غلطان ولازم تتدور على الغلط..
انا قلت المثال على الإختلاف في العقيدة والمهاجمة اللي انت قلتها، ماقلتهاش ابدا على المسالمة وعدم المسالمة، انت مش عاجبك اننا بنتمنى للشيخ الحويني الشفاء ومش مصدق، وحطيت السبب انه بيناقض عقيدتي، فقمت انا قلت نفس السبب (مناقضة العقيدة) انه لا يمنع عدم الحب..

خليق دقيق في كلامك ..



> *انت تهاجمنى فى اقيم امانة عندى وهى*
> *الايمان*


نحن لا نهاجم احدا...

نحن نتناقش.. 




> *الذى تدفع فيه الروح رخيصة من*
> *اجل الثبات عليها للطرفين .. والمشكلة القائمة الان هو ايقاذ مارد الفتنة فى الطرفين*
> *فقد كنا نعيش فى سلام فى الماضى بدون*
> *ان نفتش فى اوراق الاخر .. فمصر لايجدى*



ياسر، ماذا تقصد "بالماضي"؟ عن اي ماضي تحديدا تتكلم؟ هل العام السابق؟ هل القرن الماضي؟ ..إلخ؟
حدد زمن..




> *فمصر لايجدى*
> *معها تبشير بل ان له اثر عكسى*


تبشير اية ومصر اية؟

انت بترد في الموضوع هنا عن موضوع تاني؟

الموضوع كله، اننا بنحب شيخك اللي هو مش عدونا، واللي الكتاب قال لنا حتى لو هو عدونا، اننا برضو نحبك، ولا فيها تبشير ولا فيها مصر!!
لو شيخك دا سعودي نفس الأمر، ودا رابي يهودي نفس الموضوع..

ركز يا ياسر..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هو صادق مع نفسه بالنسبة لفكرى انا*
> 
> *ففكرى يقول ان من يتمنى الشر لى فلن*
> *ابتسم فى وجهه فما بالك فى من يهاجمنى فى عقيدتى ! ساتمنى ان يصمت او يصمته*
> ...


*
غريبة أوى أومال قاعد معانا فى المنتدى يعنى
و إحنا عمالين واحد وراء الثانى 
يهاجم فى عقيدتك
يا ترى إيه إحساسك ناحيتنا :070104~242:​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 مايو 2012)

*الشماته في المصائب ليست من الاخلاق المسيحيه في شئ...*

*صح ولا غلط؟*
*
فلنصلي لاجل اعدائنا كما قال المسيح اذن و ليس نفاق ولا مرائاه الا اذا كانت اخلاق المسيح مرائاه بقي...*​


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

> مع كامل احترامى للمحبة المسيحية فهى لمن يستحق فقط


*بأى سلطان تقرر هذا ؟! هل حصلت اخيرا على قدرة فحص القلوب وكشف الضمائر وصرت الها ؟! لا تستكبر يا ياسر
نحن من نقرر يا زميلى , طبقا لما تعلمناه وعايشناه
المحبة المسيحية كالشمس , تشرق بضؤها على الجميع دون تمييز , مثلما فدانا الهنا ونحن خطاه وغير مستحقين , اوصانا ان نحب الجميع بغض النظر عن استحقاقهم (هذا ما اوصانا الرب ان نصل اليه) , اما كونك لا تستوعب هذا وتستصعبه , فهذا مُتوقع وطبيعى ومعلوم مسبقا لأنك لم تختبر "النعمة" والتى تميز المسيحية عن اى معتقد اخر على وجه الارض*


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

وكفا تشتيت يا ياسر
اذا اردت النقاش فيما يحلو لك , فأمامك الاقسام الحوارية , واذا اردت الدعاء علينا ولعننا لاننا ننتقد دينك , فامامك منابر الجوامع , الموضوع هنا اخبارى فقط


----------



## fouad78 (23 مايو 2012)

sam176 قال:


> اعتقد ان من يتمنون الشفاء لهذا الانسان مبالغون جدا  فى التعبير عن هذا لاظهار كم هم مسيحيون حقيقيون يتمنون لخير حتى لاعداءهم
> 
> لكنى ارى ان هذا جزء من مشكلتنا كمسيحى الشرق و و اننا كمسلميها مليئين بالنفاق والمرائيه الدينيه
> 
> ...


من كل قلبي أقول له أنني أتمنى له الشفاء ولا أنافق في هذا، ولا أستطيع أن أشمت في شخص قد بُترت ساقه
ويعجبني هنا قول لمار شربل (القديس الماروني): "المحبة تفتت قلوب من حجر"
المحبة هي التي حولت إرهابيين إلى مسبحين لاسم المسيح
كما أنني عزيزي لا أحتاج أن أنافق لأكون انسان، وكانسان يصعب علي كثيراً أن أشمت في شخص بُترت ساقه
كائناً من يكون​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2012)

* الرب يشفيه .. جسديا و روحيا......*
* قادر على كل شىء*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مايو 2012)

sam176 قال:


> شئ اخير للى علق و قال
> الراجل دة لو كان ملحد ولا حتى بوذى كنا هنصليله
> الملحد و البوذى ياجماعه دول اكثر انسانيه و رحمه من هؤلاء الارهابيين
> الملحد و البوذى فعلا يستحقوا صلاتنا لكى يعرفهم الرب الهنا نفسه
> ...



اولا مع احترامى الشديد تانى مرة تعتبر نفسك فاحص قلوب و كلى و تتكلم على اعتبار انك عارف نيتى و انى بتكلم بكبرياء و تعالى على الملحدين و محاولتش تاخد بالك من اننا كمصريين مش عايزين لا مع بوذيين ولا ملحدين !! فطبيعى ان احتكاكنا اكثر بالمسلمين فعلاقتنا الاقوى بالمسلمين فطبيعى اما حد مسلم يتعب ( بغض النظر عن انه داعى ولا مهاجم للمسيحية ) هتتمناله الشفا .. و بعيدًا عن ديانته ولا عن اى حاجة يكفيه انه يحمل نفس الصفات البشرية لحضرتك .. كلنا بشر للاسف نفس الصفات و المشاعر و اقل حاجة نعملها اننا نحس ببعض و لو معندكش احساس بالاخر يبقى مش هقولك متبقاش مسيحى بس هقولك ارجع و شوف نفسك لسة انسان اصلا ولالا ؟؟؟
بالنسبة لبيل جيتس .. محدش عارف ديانته تضاربت الاقوال فى الموضوع دة ... فتحرى الدقة اما تيجى تذكر معلومة او متذكرهاش

بالنسبة انك بتقول اننا لا نطلبله الشفا ولا غيره و نسيب قدره و اللى ربنا كاتبهوله ... عزيزى بتر الساق بسبب السكرى لانه محترمش مرضه مش قضاء و قدر .. مش حادثة هى حصلت و مكنش للشيخ تدخل فيها .. دة مريض سكر من فترة طويلة و محترمش مرضه و متعاملش معاه صح فكانت المضاعفات بتر الساق ... من الاخر حتى لو كان على السجادة و مش بيحترم مرضه كانت اتبترت برضه ...... فالموضوع لا هو شماتة ولا هو نسيبه للى مكتوبله ... و لا فيه منه شفا ان جينا للحق ... ربنا يصبره على اللى هو فيه و يارب ميحصلش مضاعفات اكتر من كدة

اتمنى ان حضرتك ترجع لقصة حياة ابونا بيشوى كامل و تشوف محبته للناس اللى كانو بيضايقوه شكلها ايه و بعدين نيجى نتكلم المفروض نحبه ولا نكرهه ؟؟

نورتنا برأيك و على عينا و راسنا ... نحب نشوف ارائك دايما و نتناقش فيها بدون زعل ...


----------

